# Swiss Emperor Chronograph



## erdely (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello,

I'm new here.

Has anybody out there seen another example of my Chronograph ? It has a Heuer Camaro like case and a Valjoux 72 movement. The previous owner told me, it was commissioned by the Swiss Porsche importer AMAG back in the sixties.

Pictures can be seen here :

http://imageshack.us/g/1/9877327/

Thank you,

Janos


----------

